# Tub/Shower headroom?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

So I have a remodel and the tub can really only go up by where the ceiling slopes. There are 23" up of straight wall so the tub can go up against the wall just fine but I'm wondering about requirements for headroom. My code book is currently lent out to a lady so I can't try to look it up. Tub would move from original location and over to the right side of the picture but I'm not sure if headroom would really fly. 

Any input? And yes I know I can ask the inspector but he's not around every day.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

1st story or 2nd story?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> 1st story or 2nd story?


2nd story

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

A snip from the IRC code requirements. Start at page 62

https://shop.iccsafe.org/media/wysiwyg/material/4117S15-Sample.pdf


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> ............Tub would move from original location and over to the right side of the picture but I'm not sure if headroom would really fly.
> ...............


I would stand on a flat 2x4 and see how the height feels for you. Code is kind of a moot point if it isn't a practical way to take a shower, unless there is a separate stand alone shower. Maybe mock up some tub walls with plywood or cardboard and pretend to climb in/out and sit there.

I've seen a couple tubs/showers that passed inspection but were functionally terrible.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I would stand on a flat 2x4 and see how the height feels for you. Code is kind of a moot point if it isn't a practical way to take a shower, unless there is a separate stand alone shower. Maybe mock up some tub walls with plywood or cardboard and pretend to climb in/out and sit there.
> 
> I've seen a couple tubs/showers that passed inspection but were functionally terrible.


He can’t do that, if I remember correctly he’s 6’5”


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> He can’t do that, if I remember correctly he’s 6’5”


Lolz, I thought I remembered him saying he was 6'3" or something, still wouldn't be a totally bad idea, he could bend at the knees a little.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

GAN said:


> A snip from the IRC code requirements. Start at page 62
> 
> https://shop.iccsafe.org/media/wysiwyg/material/4117S15-Sample.pdf


Thanks. Looked at it but that was not really useful at all as it says showers need to be 6'8" but in case of a sloped ceiling to see exceptions yet there was no exceptions in the pages you sent

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> He can’t do that, if I remember correctly he’s 6’5”


 you were too low, try again.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I would stand on a flat 2x4 and see how the height feels for you. Code is kind of a moot point if it isn't a practical way to take a shower, unless there is a separate stand alone shower. Maybe mock up some tub walls with plywood or cardboard and pretend to climb in/out and sit there.
> 
> I've seen a couple tubs/showers that passed inspection but were functionally terrible.


There is another bathroom on the 1st floor that has a full shower. This would be tub/shower and there are no other practical place for it to go. If I moved it out the size of a 2x4 then just standing there I myself would still be having to lower my head to stand there. So if it stayes close to the wall then it's even shorter. I believe its going to be meant for the kids.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Dane said:


> you were too low, try again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


6’6”? Probably 6’8” with boots on


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll probably have to ask if she has a permit for her remodel and if so then I can ask our building inspector if he will allow it. If she does not have a permit I'll just put it in anyways as it's her own choice and there were an existing tub there to begin with.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> 6’6”? Probably 6’8” with boots on


My passport says 6'6" and so does my doctor. So I'm not sure if it's with or without shoes.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> ........... If I moved it out the size of a 2x4 then just standing there I myself would still be having to lower my head to stand there...........


I didn't mean move it out the width of a 2x4. I was saying you should stand on one to replicate the additional heat you'd get from a floor and the tub being placed on it. If you just stand on the subfloor you won't be at the finished standing height when the tub is installed.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> My passport says 6'6" and so does my doctor. So I'm not sure if it's with or without shoes.


It's supposed to be without shoes. Everyone lies anyway.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I didn't mean move it out the width of a 2x4. I was saying you should stand on one to replicate the additional heat you'd get from a floor and the tub being placed on it. If you just stand on the subfloor you won't be at the finished standing height when the tub is installed.


I know exactly what you said. I was talking about the fact that I do have just enough room to move it out the size of a 2x4 so that way the tub would be under a higher part of the ceiling to gain a few extra inches of hight.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

The only other way would be to take out a window and a cast iron radiator and move it over there and do some extra work to get a separate tub drain down to the basement also move pipes and radiator and install fart fan. Thus is simply not practical or realistic to expect from a remodel like this.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh and believe me I did present the option to her. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

The Dane said:


> Thanks. Looked at it but that was not really useful at all as it says showers need to be 6'8" but in case of a sloped ceiling to see exceptions yet there was no exceptions in the pages you sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Al it takes it is a little further research.>>>>> Minimum Residential Ceiling Heights - Building Code Trainer

Now you may be able to sneak by and violate sections of the code. Maybe the municipality you are in did not adopt this particular section of the building code. However if they did and you sneak by and don't construct it to the adopted codes ther is a possibility when it is sold it can come back and bite the seller.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you have a picture or floor plan of the room before demo? I would like to see how things were arranged originally.
The situation begs the question:
Were you concerned about this from the get go? If so, why did you demo?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

GAN said:


> Al it takes it is a little further research.>>>>> Minimum Residential Ceiling Heights - Building Code Trainer
> 
> Now you may be able to sneak by and violate sections of the code. Maybe the municipality you are in did not adopt this particular section of the building code. However if they did and you sneak by and don't construct it to the adopted codes ther is a possibility when it is sold it can come back and bite the seller.


That right there is useful. I just met with the inspector earlier today (building inspector) we looked at it and he approved it. Told him all o could find was the 6'8" thing and he said it was for hallways and such and there were special rules for this part where it is a tub. Basically he said we could go at the location where I as 6'6" could stand on the subfloor and just grase the wall with my head. So basically anyone 6'3" would be ok standinv in the tub but we are talking head and shoulder basically touching the wall. As long as the inspector approves it and the homeowner is ok with it as its the best we have to work with then I'm fine doing it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Do you have a picture or floor plan of the room before demo? I would like to see how things were arranged originally.
> The situation begs the question:
> Were you concerned about this from the get go? If so, why did you demo?


Slow your horses there. I didn't do any demo. The place was gutted when I got called in. So I have no clue how it looked before. The tub goes in the same place as before except moved out probably another 6" for a little extra headroom. Vanity goes in almost same location and the toilet is move 2' over and turned 90°. If you look at the pictures the tub drain will move out to around where that pipe next to the old tub wast/overflow is. The tub will also move further left maybe 10" and the toilet then move back towards the sloped ceiling but not all the way and it will be turned around to face the camera.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I meant no offense. The more info we have, the better our chances of being of assistance.
I see the lavy on the opposite wall. Can you move it to the sloping wall next to the relocated WC and put the tub against the inside wall. Getting waste from the existing tub to the lavy shouldn't be too much of a hassle. I'm not so sure about a drain to the tub. Since the 4" toilet stack runs down the wall below, can you tie into it and run a 2" line through the studs and up to the tub?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I meant no offense. The more info we have, the better our chances of being of assistance.
> I see the lavy on the opposite wall. Can you move it to the sloping wall next to the relocated WC and put the tub against the inside wall. Getting waste from the existing tub to the lavy shouldn't be too much of a hassle. I'm not so sure about a drain to the tub. Since the 4" toilet stack runs down the wall below, can you tie into it and run a 2" line through the studs and up to the tub?


Really wasn't any other practical way of doing it. Yes my drawing sucks. I'm still laughing from a video the customer sent me of her tipsy neighbor helping figure out how far out from the sloped wall to put the toilet I have not laughed so much in years.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, when we deal with ignorant HO's (with their heads full of BS from drunk neighbors) what they don't understand can bite us.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Really wasn't any other practical way of doing it. Yes my drawing sucks. I'm still laughing from a video the customer sent me of her tipsy neighbor helping figure out how far out from the sloped wall to put the toilet I have not laughed so much in years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Why not put the tub on the wall with the window? Just put that frosted vinyl on the window glass.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Why not put the tub on the wall with the window? Just put that frosted vinyl on the window glass.


Because the window is in the way. She would have to close up the window. I mentioned that option but it was a no to getting rid of the window. 

It's mostly roughed in by now.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

The Dane said:


> So I have a remodel and the tub can really only go up by where the ceiling slopes. There are 23" up of straight wall so the tub can go up against the wall just fine but I'm wondering about requirements for headroom. My code book is currently lent out to a lady so I can't try to look it up. Tub would move from original location and over to the right side of the picture but I'm not sure if headroom would really fly.
> 
> Any input? And yes I know I can ask the inspector but he's not around every day.
> 
> ...


Make sure any fixture/appliance we install is useable for whatever it’s intended use may be,it sounds like in your situation you will not be able to use the tub as needed therefore it will not work


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

sparky said:


> Make sure any fixture/appliance we install is useable for whatever it’s intended use may be,it sounds like in your situation you will not be able to use the tub as needed therefore it will not work


? What. The tub will work just fine. The shower will work just fine too. It is a matter of technicality on what the actual head room measurements are. I got it approved a long time ago. It's not my idea of an ideal shower space but neither is 30" for a toilet. All I care about is doing the best I can for the customer while keeping both her and the inspector happy.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)




----------

